# /rescue/vi useless?



## kamikaze (Dec 21, 2008)

I remember that when I ran 5.x I was able to use /rescue/vi in single user mode. Nowadays I have to mount /usr, because it needs some file from /usr/share and I have to mount /var because it wants to use /var/tmp.

This is rather annoying, and using ee just feels awkward. /rescue/vi used to be so much more useful. You were just able run it and adjust your fstab or your loader.conf, whatever had broken your booting process.


----------



## lme@ (Dec 21, 2008)

There was a thread on current@ some months ago.  keramida@ suggested to have a small termcap file in /etc.  http://markmail.org/message/lytqrccod7qstluj
I don't know what happened since...


----------



## kamikaze (Dec 21, 2008)

I wonder how it used to work. Was the termcap file located somewhere else? Did vi not use a termcap file?


----------



## Pushrod (Dec 21, 2008)

I've been using FreeBSD since 4.2. Even back then, I really wish that the termcap symlink would be flipped. I should be in /etc and symlinked to wherever in /usr, not the other way around as it is now. It's a problem with more than just vi.


----------



## robbak (Dec 22, 2008)

Just reading a few man pages: Wouldn't a minimal termcap installed as /root/.termcap solve these problems? I'd try it myself, but I am not sure just what a minimal termcap would look like: Which entry is used for single-user consoles?


----------



## kamikaze (Dec 22, 2008)

That works! Thanks a lot.

My _/root_ used to be a symlink to _/home/root_, till 5 minutes ago. I removed the symlink, created the directory _/root_, copied _/usr/share/misc/termcap_ to _/root/.termcap_ and added a _nullfs_ mount from _/home/root_ to _/root_ into the _fstab_. That way I'll have the _termcap_ file in single user mode and my usual _/root_ in multi user mode.


----------

